# Big Home Aquaria - Top that...



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

The pic is from 2003 but I've never seen it before. All I can say is holy shiznit!

http://globalaquaria.com/images/20ft.JPG

Anyone ever see a bigger home aquarium than that?


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

As long as the kids don't through around the ball in the house...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yes.

I don't know where I saw it, but try youtube. There's a video of someone converting their whole basement into a monster fishtank. It's crazy. I can't find it, but I'm sure searching monsterfishkeepers.com will bring it up.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

That would be arapaimag from Monster Fish Keepers.  Not only does he have a 50,000 Gallon but he also has a 15,000 Gallon "tank".

Here's the link to the 50K build.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8952

And the videos of the 50K and 15K tanks.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74879


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I kind of wish I hadn't seen that. It's the aquarium equivalent to a 747 or A380 as a private jet. The excess of a "private" tank that size overwhelms the merit and leaves me somehow disappointed at the sheer consumption.



gunnerx said:


> That would be arapaimag from Monster Fish Keepers.  Not only does he have a 50,000 Gallon but he also has a 15,000 Gallon "tank".
> 
> Here's the link to the 50K build.
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8952
> ...


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

weekly 10,000 gallon water changes..... wow that does seem a lil over the top, you know.. just a bit...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> I kind of wish I hadn't seen that. It's the aquarium equivalent to a 747 or A380 as a private jet. The excess of a "private" tank that size overwhelms the merit and leaves me somehow disappointed at the sheer consumption.


I think it's more like having a private cruise ship.

No wait. That would be having this tank in your house:
http://www.kaiyouhaku.com/en/info/detail.html

An acrylic window 8.5 m x 22.5 m? That sheet of acrylic has a surface area of over 2000 square feet......

Now how many neon tetras could you keep in there?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

You mean 2000 feet?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yes, 2000 sqft.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

man... I would just love a tank like that.. But i'll need to win the lotto...


----------

